# a good laugh



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

This is very funny video for those that need a good laugh enjoy.

YouTube - Janitor's Revenge: How to annoy people when it snows.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

thats pretty hilarious, thanks I needed that 

one of my personal youtube favorites is the sleepwalking dog


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL...thats great !!


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

that's so funny


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

I love 



So cute


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I found this on simply discus and it is pretty funny. You have to read the product description.

Dia30mm Side Pilot Hole Heads suction cup - LY30SH - LEADFAR (China Manufacturer) - Other Home Supplies - Home Supplies Products - DIYTrade


----------

